# Arduino DMX prototype



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been working on an Arduino DMX receiver for a while, here's a little demo of my prototype:






It works pretty well, and I intend to use this for controlling props. I have tested it with servos, but controlling stepper motors is also on my to-do list. Also, the circuit I built here is a prototyping circuit, this serves as the starting point for dedicated controllers for lights, servos, relay switches, steppers, ...

Here's a full description of my entire setup:
http://eyeballs-studio.blogspot.com/2017/03/dmx-proto-shield.html

This is a work in progress, I hope to be able to post more stuff soon!


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool project!

I'm relatively familiar with Arduino, but I've never done anything with DMX. How does your board compare to the $15 DMX / RDM (Remote Device Management) transponder Arduino shield from Conceptinetics,

https://www.tindie.com/products/Conceptinetics/dmx-shield-for-arduino-rdm-capable/​
I see your project is based on the Conceptinetics DMX library.

wbn


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

This board is a receiver only, the Conceptinetics board can be a master or slave, and supports RDM. Mine is simpler, but it's a prototyping board, with plenty of space to add your own components. If you want to add additional components to the Conceptinetics shield, you'd have to stack another prototyping shield on top of it. I think the Conceptinetics shield is better suited for use with commercial DMX equipment, but mine is ideal for developing your own circuits.


----------

